# Vorschlag für den Charplaner



## Dorthonion (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich hab mal mit dem Charplaner hier auf buffed rumgespielt und da ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, ob man nicht zusätzlich noch Raidbuffs mit einbeziehen kann. Dass man seinen Wunschchar auch mal mit Pala/Priesterbuffs etc. sehen kann und ob er im Raid das erreicht, was er erreichen soll. Was meint ihr dazu? Und an das buffed-team, wäre es möglich das zu machen?


----------



## QcK (19. Mai 2008)

-.- sry war ein doppelpost wegen inet laggs... könnte das ein mod bitte löschen? ^^


----------



## QcK (19. Mai 2008)

hm möglich schon aber sehr viel aufwand... grade wenn man auch danach geht, dass man bestimmte buffs ja skillen kann... udn wenn man dann als beispiel den Krieger Buff "Schlachtruf" nimmt, der kann 5x geskillt werden... also umsetzbar warschienlich schon nur die frage ob sich buffed die mühe macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut finde ich die idee auch


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dafür! Gerade bei der Berechnung von Beweglichkeit < Critwertung wenn man nun SDK bekommt und so finde ich von Bedeutung. Bin auf jeden dafür, dass so schnell wie möglich zumindest grundsätzliche Raidbuffs einplanbar werden :-P


----------

